# please help



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i have a 1992 wrangler hardtop i love it but when i take the top off i also take the doors off and my wife says that no one does that so please tell me that other people take there doors off cuz i cant be wrong she will never let me live it down 

thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't even own doors for my CJ5 because,
It's easier to see the corners in the woods. 
Better view of the wheels in the boulders
Why keep the top and windows up on a convertible . 
It provides the authentic jeep experience. 
Can't lock them anyway for fear if somebody wants in they'll cut their way in. 
Easier to get out when it's upside down. 
I can see how close the water is to the door jams. 
Quicker to throw wheel blocks in place on steep hills easier.
I also pulled the floor plugs so the interior drains when I hose it down.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

My budy had a CJ in highschool and we'd always cruise around without the doors. I just saw some safari doors that have one bar if she feels the need for 'em.


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

I love to drive around with the doors off. You can put your foot up on the door sill for a nice breeze on your leg. I had a bikini top on my cj7 and left the top and doors off all summer. The cj had mirrors on the windshield though. My tj has the mirrors on the doors and you have to relocate them or use some other mirrors in order to be legal.
Robbie


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hard doors with the top off? Now that's something I've never seen. Has your wife ever been out of the house? On a nice day you should be able to point out a few to her. Maybe she's just worried about you falling out. In which case you can justify the purchase of some really cool safari doors, and of course wear your seatbelt. So, I would have to say that you are right and she is wrong. However, this still does not supercede the fact that the woman is always right and the guy is always wrong. Get the mirrors and lose the doors, or at least get some half doors. My preference was always to have no doors, left foot outside on the nerf bar, bikini top to keep the sun out of your eyes (and sunburn).


----------

